

Finally there’s portection against spams and scams - JacobAldridge
http://blogs.news.com.au/techblog/index.php/news/comments/finally_theres_protection_against_spams_and_scams/

======
hugh3
I still don't see how this net protects you from spams and scams coming
through the portal. Put an orange portal on one side and a blue one on the
other and, bam, spams and scams can get through easily. :(

